# 67 GTO power top will not work



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello,
I decided to put my top up after being down since May since Ohio weather is no longer warm and sunny. As I switched on the motor to raise the top, the motor really struggled to lift the top. I stopped the switch when the top got about half way up so I could open the windshield fasteners on both sides. When I again switched on the motor, nothing happened. Nothing! I thought maybe my battery was weak so I put a booster on my battery and tried again. Nothing again happened.
What is the likelihood that my pump motor is bad rather than my dash switch? I don't want to buy something I don't need. Pump motor was replaced in 2014 and dash switch was also replaced in 2014. Is there some way to test the functionality of both of these parts?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Lisle Heavy-Duty Circuit Tester/Jumper LIS32900 - The Home Depot


Works as a Jumper Wire for power or ground. Checks low-voltage up to 28-Volt. Comes with a strain relief spring on the cord. Probe, handle, cord and clamp are heavy-duty. 2-tools in 1-works as a 0-circuit



www.homedepot.com


----------



## myke (Nov 23, 2021)

redgoat67 said:


> Hello,
> I decided to put my top up after being down since May since Ohio weather is no longer warm and sunny. As I switched on the motor to raise the top, the motor really struggled to lift the top. I stopped the switch when the top got about half way up so I could open the windshield fasteners on both sides. When I again switched on the motor, nothing happened. Nothing! I thought maybe my battery was weak so I put a booster on my battery and tried again. Nothing again happened.
> What is the likelihood that my pump motor is bad rather than my dash switch? I don't want to buy something I don't need. Pump motor was replaced in 2014 and dash switch was also replaced in 2014. Is there some way to test the functionality of both of these parts?


Since the post is 18 days old you have probably figured out and fixed the problem. However, On the chance you haven't yet or someone else would benefit from this post I'll share what I know. The switch that controls the top is easy to check. There is a wiring connector containing 2 wires about a foot away from the switch that is easy to disconnect. Using a multimeter (continuity tester), connect the black multimeter probe to a metal area of the dash for a good ground. Connect the red multimeter probe to one of the switch wires and press the switch to raise the top and again to lower the top. One of these should show continuity. Then connect the tester's red probe to the other wire coming from the switch followed by moving the switch from raising the top then to lower the top. The other one of these should show continuity.


----------



## redgoat67 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Since my posting, I have learned that my car does not have a relay between the fuse block and convertible top motor. Apparently there was a model year production change that eliminated the relay. Anyhow, I tested the connection at the motor and determined that I was getting power back to the top motor, thus confirming I had a bad motor pump New pump ordered.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

lay a small piece of wood on the motor and tap it a couple times with a small hammer while someone moves the switch.. its got rubber mounts so a good tap it may wake up
dont dent it ,,, i
DONT hold the switch ON for an extended time when its NOT working just a second or 2 while tapping then release .... and wait a couple seconds ...repeat..those switches can get hot with a load on em and no relay


----------

